# Different views of the millennium



## cih1355 (Feb 13, 2009)

Which books give the best defense of premillennialism, postmillennialism, and amillennialism? I am asking because I want to do a study on the different views of the millennium.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a fairly good introduction. Each view is presented by a notable proponent and then critiqued by the other three. The "fourth" view results from a distinction between dispensational and historic premillennialism.

Amazon.com: The Meaning of the Millennium: Four Views: George Eldon Ladd, Robert G. Clouse, Anthony A. Hoekema: Books


----------



## nicnap (Feb 13, 2009)

Premil- Ladd
Amil- Horton
Postmil- Scripture 


















 sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## CNJ (Feb 13, 2009)

Mr. Hayashida:
Within each camp there are variations.
* I like Ladd's The Blessed Hope and The Gospel of the Kingdom for the Historical Premillennialist view.
* I have a lot of issues with Dispensational Premillennialism and so can't recommend a "left behind" book to you, but I can recommend you read Mathison's Dispensationalism: Rightly Dividing the People of God.
* For Partial Preterism/Postmillennialism I would recommend Gentry's Before Jerusalem Fell, Gentry's Revelation Made Simple and Mathison's Postmillennialism: An Escatology of Hope. I honestly am leaning towards this view which my pastor has preached on extensively. 
* For studying amil I recommend A Case for Amillennialism: Understanding the End Times by Kim Riddlebarger. 
* In addition to the 1977 The Meaning of the Millennium: Four Views mentioned above, you can look at the 1999 Three Views on the Millennium and Beyond. 

There is a wealth of resources on Millennial Dreams
where contributors began discussing these views very recently. You are welcome to follow that blog or join as an author.


----------



## Calvin'scuz (Feb 13, 2009)

CNJ said:


> Mr. Hayashida:
> Within each camp there are variations.
> * I like Ladd's The Blessed Hope and The Gospel of the Kingdom for the Historical Premillennialist view.
> * I have a lot of issues with Dispensational Premillennialism and so can't recommend a "left behind" book to you, but I can recommend you read Mathison's Dispensationalism: Rightly Dividing the People of God.
> ...



These are all very good books covering aspects of the different millennial views. I would also highly recommend Boettner's "The Millennium" for a very clear explanation of the postmil view, and Gentry's "He Shall Have Dominion" for more of the same (Gentry's HSHD is done with a reconstructionist bent, so keep that in mind).


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 13, 2009)

In addition to the excellent suggestions already mentioned, *Basic Guide to Eschatology, A: Making Sense of the Millennium* (Paperback) by Millard J. Erickson (Author). Erickson is very good and fair.

A recent book on the historic premil view is *Case for Historic Premillennialism, A: An Alternative to "Left Behind" Eschatology *(Paperback) by Blomberg, Craig L., & Sung Wook Chung.

In addition to the full scale *Promise of the Future* by Venema, his more recent *Christ and the Future * is quite good and accessible.

My favorite on the amil side is still Riddlebarger.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's only fair to read some Dispensational work by Dispensationalists. _The Rapture Question_ or _The Final Drama_ by John Walvoord would be a good place to start. _The Basis of the Premillennial Faith_ by Charles Ryrie is an excellent reference source, since he explains Dispensational Premillennialism from the lenses of both biblical and systematic theology. A more advanced work would be Dwight Pentecost's _Things to Come_, though he is eccentric on some things, even for a Dispensationalist.


----------

